# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  And now the Dominos will start to fall

## UKSmartypants

Now we have exited  the corrupt EU, the really important game of dominos (the one the pitifiully  overanxious EU federalists tried to claim had already started and failed  in 2016) can now truly begin. We left the EU with no external help  whatsoever. The next ones out the EU can rely on the help of the World's 5th  largest economy on their doorstep. This makes an immense difference.         

         When the demonstrably corrupt ECJ ruled that an invocation  Article 50 could be revoked they declared war on British democracy. They  also gave a ruling that was a huge blow against the EU itself. The EU  had always argued that making A50 revocable would open the door to  member states invoking A50, negotiating better membership and then  revoking A50 again.          


         So even if member states just want to enlist our help to exploit  A50 to get better terms it's still a powerful weapon we now have to  keep Brussels in it's place.

----------

dinosaur (12-27-2020),Foghorn (12-27-2020),Hillofbeans (12-27-2020),Rutabaga (12-27-2020),teeceetx (12-27-2020)

----------


## Taxcutter

Good for the UK.

Finally out of a very bad deal.

----------

Hillofbeans (12-27-2020),Northern Rivers (12-29-2020),Rutabaga (12-27-2020),teeceetx (12-27-2020)

----------


## JMWinPR

Now if both countries would do the same to the UN.

----------

jirqoadai (12-27-2020),Mainecoons (12-27-2020),Rutabaga (12-27-2020),teeceetx (12-27-2020)

----------


## Foghorn

It would warm my heart if the UK whipped up a few ultra-silly, EU-like rules, targeted specifically at Brussels.

The sillier the better.

----------

Hillofbeans (12-27-2020),Rutabaga (12-27-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> It would warm my heart if the UK whipped up a few ultra-silly, EU-like rules, targeted specifically at Brussels.
> 
> The sillier the better.


anyone who buys a cut diamond from antwerp must stick in their right ear, and pull it out of their left ear before bringing it into GB.

----------


## Glasgow Guy

I would have gone for no deal and just traded with Europe on WTO terms with 100% fishing back to the UK. May sound tough but it would have been Europe that will have suffered most as we would buy less from their manufacturers.

----------


## Hillofbeans

> It would warm my heart if the UK whipped up a few ultra-silly, EU-like rules, targeted specifically at Brussels.
> 
> The sillier the better.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I would have gone for no deal and just traded with Europe on WTO terms with 100% fishing back to the UK. May sound tough but it would have been Europe that will have suffered most as we would buy less from their manufacturers.



The issue is, among other things,  that the EU woudl have withdrawn information exchange with police and the Intelliegence Services, which is not good.  Thers other stuff we woudl have missed out on, so you have to weigh that against WTO. Wto would have caused us some short term pain, but not as much as the pain it would have caused the EU  :Big Grin:   thats why i constantly said they woud ldeal in the end. The economic Doves would always win over the Dogma Hawks when ther was so much at stake.


All the noise from Macron  was because he sees merkel weakening and on the way out, and he wants her job as the Eu top dog. If he manages it, itll be a disaster for the EU, because he's a federalist hawk.

----------


## Neo

Macron had better enjoy his 2 years left in office,  the yellow jacket protest showed France he cares not for the voter.
Napoleon Bonaparte requisitioned a cannon detail during riots, he turned cannons on the rioters, the rioting stopped in Paris.
What Macron did with the yellow jacket protestors was the same thing Napoleon did, but without the cannons.

----------


## Neo

> 


That would be futile, the Europeans, especially France would simply harass our lorries at customs entering and leaving France.

No! Revenge is best served cold, at the end of the 5 year period we simply take back from them the fishing rights completely, the Royal Navy would be the sharp point of the rapier.

----------


## Big Wheeler

Fewer than 1 driver in 5 on cross channel ferries is British.I did that job for a living over 40 years when almost all drivers were British.British transporters have higher standards and taxation to meet while eastern europeans operate much cheaper which is why most trucks on ferries are foreign registered.Even in the UK there are increasing numbers of non Brit drivers who work much cheaper.
The French will continue to be twats because they can't help themselves.In the 1970s/80s you couldn't even drive into France without bunging an official something to put a stamp on your passport.In those days,all French vehicles used to have yellow headlights so to avoid night time traffic controls I put yellow bulbs into my headlights.It worked too.

----------

UKSmartypants (12-29-2020)

----------


## Glasgow Guy

> The issue is, among other things,  that the EU woudl have withdrawn information exchange with police and the Intelliegence Services, which is not good.  Thers other stuff we woudl have missed out on, so you have to weigh that against WTO. Wto would have caused us some short term pain, but not as much as the pain it would have caused the EU   thats why i constantly said they woud ldeal in the end. The economic Doves would always win over the Dogma Hawks when ther was so much at stake.
> 
> 
> All the noise from Macron  was because he sees merkel weakening and on the way out, and he wants her job as the Eu top dog. If he manages it, itll be a disaster for the EU, because he's a federalist hawk.


They would have lost our intelligence too, works both ways.

Boris sold the fishing out.

----------


## Neo

> They would have lost our intelligence too, works both ways.
> 
> Boris sold the fishing out.


The British fishing industry was sold out under Blair when New Labour signed the treaty of Rome chaining us to letting the Continentals rape  our coastal waters with their fleets.

What Boris has done is finalised once and for all an agreement that is signed and sealed to get our total coastal waters back for our fishermen, that is something Im sure Corbin and co wouldnt have done.

Yes! 5 more years, but I know and you know it will fly by.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Its a treaty any future government  can repudiate  any time we like  under the Vienna Convention. Just vote in a hard line  Anti Eu  government, or conversely  lets now do all we can to assist any other Eu  member that wants to leave Eu, and help destroy it. We can make it much  easier for Italy, Holland etc to leave. Make no mistake, brexit and the  ability to declare and withdraw Art 50 is a bomb thats going to  ultimately wreck the Eu. Any Eu member now can declare Art 50 , extract  better membership terms, then revoke Art 50, with our help. Weve just  given the EU malcontents a hand grenade to chuck at Brussels

----------

Neo (12-29-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> They would have lost our intelligence too, works both ways.
> 
> Boris sold the fishing out.



No, the fishing is all ours, after 5 years we have 66% and we start to renogtiate every year.  The pointis it works in our favour anyway, it give us time to rebuild the trawlers and poirts and fish industry infrastructure. If we got 80% of the fish tomorrow, its no use to us, we dont have the boats to catch that much. But the Goverment can now start giving cheap loans out to have trawlers built.

And as I stae above, its a treaty we can repudiate any time we like now under the Vienna Convention - except the Vienna Convention doesnt recognise supranational bodies, only nations, so the EU hasnt a leg to stand on if we walkaway ten years from now.  There is almost certainly holes and traps in the deal, but we can fix them later.  The important thing is out, build up the economy, then we can reexamine.

We just became the worlds 5th largest economy again, we overtook France (7th) and India(6th) despite recession and lockdown. We are the worlds leading expert on trade, we invented Maritime Trade Law, and its why we had the largest Empire the world has ever seen, and why the Industrial Revolution started here and not in France of germany or Africa. No one does trade better than us.

----------

Neo (12-29-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

More.....

Under the Maastricht Treaty the EU’s  ability to control UK law was extended on what came before but was  confined to specific areas only. That was called 'spheres of  competence'. The 2007 Lisbon Treaty vastly expanded the EU’s power and  the idea of restricting EU writ to areas of its competence fell away.  Marina Wheeler has written in _The Spectator_  about the Lisbon power grab and its huge implications: it’s worth  re-reading for a sense of what Lord Frost was up against. And what he  has successfully uprooted. 

 The  Brexit deal takes things back to where they were before Maastricht. The  EU is limited now in any meddling to very specific areas indeed. It  ends the oddity where because circa seven per cent of UK business trade  with the EU, 100 per cent have their laws made by the EU (although that  is a bit more blurred in supply chains).

 In  the small print of the deal, the remnants of failed EU attempts to  fetter British sovereignty can be seen. Consider the ‘precautionary  approach’. This slides in via footnote 49, disguising itself in footnote  52. But by the time it gets in as actual law (article 1.2 page 179)  it’s clear that it has lost the battle; its words have no force. British  negotiators seem to have seen to that.  As long as one side has a  plausible scientific argument, it may do as it likes. There are other  failed EU power grabs in the text, none carrying force.

There  are parts of the deal that mean that, should Britain wish to diverge,  then UK committees will have to talk to EU committees. Requiring the UK  to 'consult' on implementation and change of the agreement etc. But how  this is done in practice is left free and thus pretty non-enforceable  and limited in scope. It is diplomacy now, not law.

----------

Big Wheeler (12-29-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

duplicate post.

----------

nonsqtr (12-29-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Biden will punish the UK.

----------


## Authentic

> Macron had better enjoy his 2 years left in office,  the yellow jacket protest showed France he cares not for the voter.
> Napoleon Bonaparte requisitioned a cannon detail during riots, he turned cannons on the rioters, the rioting stopped in Paris.
> What Macron did with the yellow jacket protestors was the same thing Napoleon did, but without the cannons.


Viva La Pen!

----------

